# How about pinnacle getting busted??



## justin h (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't been on this forum since its moved...but I came back and noticed alot of ology and pinnacle haters..I myself  get sick of the ology newb shit..(same questions year round)..and pinnacle dominating sales only on their website. I have went through a couple ugls with pinn being what I thought very good. Its just no surprise with sooo much forum advertising, that they'd get their ass busted..Discuss..


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 30, 2013)

WTF are you talking about?

What you wrote doesn't even make sense. It read like a bunch of mumbles sounds.

Are you saying pinn got busted or are you saying it isn't going to be a suprise when/if they do?

What is the point of this thread?

Who are you?

http://www.vpxsports.com/article-detail/drugs/pinnacle-labs-all-good-things


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 30, 2013)

**** it you are tiller just for having a name that I misread for justin long.

Welcome to ugbb btw.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 30, 2013)

Fukking Tillacle...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2013)

i for one am not sick of the "ology newbie shit"...everyone starts somewhere..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2013)

if u dont like answering questions that young steroid users may have wtf are u doing on the boards?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2013)

guys like u piss me the fuk off


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 30, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> guys like u piss me the fuk off



Me to 
10 characters


----------



## stonetag (Dec 31, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> if u dont like answering questions that young steroid users may have wtf are u doing on the boards?


I don't know of anyone who starts out as a seasoned lifter/AAS cycler, hence the questions that new guys have.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 31, 2013)

stonetag said:


> I don't know of anyone who starts out as a seasoned lifter/AAS cycler, hence the questions that new guys have.



Better for a noob to ask "stupid"  question and get pointed in the right direction, then not ask anything and seriously mess themselves up. 

This is a dangerous game we play, and education is the key to keeping your health.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 31, 2013)

This is not tiller guys


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 31, 2013)

I will tell you all this......the knowledge i gained on this forum has progressed me along greatly.  I was a noob once that needed guided.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 31, 2013)

Id like to....discuss when...people dont know.....how to properly use....ellipses...and there initial post leaves me feeling like I will never get those precious few moments back after wasting my time reading it.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2013)

Question is out of the confusing 1st post is did Pin get busted by LE or is he just talking about busted by members?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

****ing rage cock sucking mother ****ers eat my 2 inch dick lick my chocolate star fish you good for nothing peaces of shit all your mothers suck cock in hell

Idk I saw everyone else raging so I did to.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 31, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Id like to....discuss when...people dont know.....how to properly use....ellipses...and there initial post leaves me feeling like I will never get those precious few moments back after wasting my time reading it.



If I was better with computers... I would post a vid...of the guy...ranting to billy Madison... after he talked about the puppy... that lost his way.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Lmao^^^^^^^


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 31, 2013)

I want to see an article or something on pinn getting busted. Lets stay on topic here


----------



## powermaster (Dec 31, 2013)

Where did justin bieber go.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I am still waiting to see any indication that Pinn was busted.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Well I am still waiting to see any indication that Pinn was busted.



I think it's bullshit or he meant busted by members as a scammer.

We would have seen news on this if it was an LE bust.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol... Pinkbear your hilarious.. Anyway justin what would be a good first cycle? Does it have to be an im injection or how about rectal? Whats the best way to go about it?


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 31, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Question is out of the confusing 1st post is did Pin get busted by LE or is he just talking about busted by members?




Ooops forgot to quote my last post


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 31, 2013)

Omg I quoted the wrong feking comment


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 31, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> ****ing rage cock sucking mother ****ers eat my 2 inch dick lick my chocolate star fish you good for nothing peaces of shit all your mothers suck cock in hell
> 
> Idk I saw everyone else raging so I did to.




Thats better


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2013)

This whole thread has got me scratching my head.....and I'm squinting


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Seeker it's ok you're old. We don't except you to know what's ever going on


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Seeker it's ok you're old. We don't except you to know what's ever going on



Yeah its probably better this way. Ill be hangin in georgia's if anyone needs me.


----------



## RISE (Jan 1, 2014)

So I was walking my dog last night when I got a flat tire.  How many forks does it take to fix the sail?  Blue, bc starfish have no bones.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2014)

Have seen nor heard nothing about a Pinn bust. Agree with SFG and Cobra - I think OP meant "busted" by members, not LE.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 1, 2014)

RISE said:


> So I was walking my dog last night when I got a flat tire.  How many forks does it take to fix the sail?  Blue, bc starfish have no bones.



LOL! That shit is funny.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Jan 2, 2014)

well to keep this thread on 'track'. Over at ology many pinnacle threads have been locked or deleted because for the last 3-4 weeks no one has gotten their stuff. reps dont know whats going on either. perhaps they jumped ship


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 2, 2014)

This is the original Pinnacle Labs that got busted back in 2007 prior to ORD. The article and the Pinn discussed within it has no connection at all with the present day Pinn.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 2, 2014)

The guy that wrote this article is the main man behind Pinn(original). He did about 4yrs in the feds. Pinn used to source on anabolicmuscles.co* I had several orders with them and they always came through and it was good gear. Upon being released he was approached by someone representing the blog or magazine where it was published. It was a 2 or 3 part story. Interesting read.
He joined AB just prior to the article being published. Some folks there were skeptical and said what he was doing was dangerous and irresponsible and that he may have been a rat. I looked into it a bit and his crime and the sentence he received was in line with the Fed Sentencing Guidelines and his telling a story about his experience to me wasn't problem. He seemed like decent guy. After the Feds get you and you've been in that system and shook the **** up and squeezed for every dime you've got the only thing you've got left is the memories.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 2, 2014)

I love how every questionable post goes straight to tiller until properly vetted lol that guy has left a permanent shit stain on this forum. He should get an award for all the entertainment he has provided so many of us we could call it the TROLLIE and it could be perpetual like the stanley cup how ever I dont think anyone could take this kid off the mountain


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 2, 2014)

Popeye said:


>



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha...I fuuking love this!


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 2, 2014)

well the pinn labs over on ology is certainly mia. as for being busted theres no proof of that.


----------



## RISE (Jan 4, 2014)

they'll prob show up a few months from now, saying they had to go into hiding just like "uncle z" did.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 4, 2014)

RISE said:


> they'll prob show up a few months from now, saying they had to go into hiding just like "uncle z" did.



Pinn did this about 2 years ago when Zeek was here they did so with many outstanding order and when the came back they made up the money owed with pretty much whatever they chose to send not what was ordered, a lot of people ordered Primo at that time because of Zeek but didn't get Primo in return.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 4, 2014)

IMO thy closed up shop with everyone's money. They'll Probablly open back up under a new name in the near future


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2014)

I say fuk pinn..if your still doing biz with them its your bad u got robbed


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I say fuk pinn..if your still doing biz with them its your bad u got robbed



I agree with that for anybody that has good sources as options, but what about noobs? A noob can do all the research in the world, but at the end of the day, he still has to go with a large source like Naps, Pinn, M4B, etc. while doing his time to get in with a private source. It's like throwing shit at the wall, sometimes it sticks, sometimes there's a pile of shit on the floor.

Scams are scams. They all suck, and are never acceptable. They are, unfortunately, part of the biz. It's always buyer beware at the end of the day.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the bottom line is you need to think for yourself.  Why would a source so easily advertise an illegal activity? That should draw a huge "wait a minute".   Noobs may not have private source choice, but they still have a choice to wait.  And if you are in that much of a rush, then you are only hurting yourself, either by bad gear,or a product of a scam.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't order from pinnacle, a lot of speculation and a lot of people seem to be getting the different pinnacle names confused... There have been a few pinnacle labs making steroids over the years, as far as this issue..I would say they are most likely done


----------



## Stacked (Jan 4, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Pinn did this about 2 years ago when Zeek was here they did so with many outstanding order and when the came back they made up the money owed with pretty much whatever they chose to send not what was ordered, a lot of people ordered Primo at that time because of Zeek but didn't get Primo in return.



Zeek once told me Pinnacle was paying Dreaded pirate Roberts $4,000 a month to source there. That's exactly why he orders his people to delete negative posts about pinnacle, Uncle Z and PSL (which is Uncle Z). DPR is a scumbag allowing all of these people to be scammed and not allow them to speak out about it.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Started from the bottome now we here. **** pinn by the way, didn't even know they still exist.


----------



## Hittin (Jan 7, 2014)

I have known 2 separate labs named Pinnacle, one was a Northern European lab from about 10 + years ago, the other Pinnacle was from a dude named Razorripped who had to change his name from "Pinnacle" in part because the lab.


----------



## dess (Jan 25, 2014)

had an order with pinn near the end, was able to cancel my payment before i got scammed


----------



## Santaklaus (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't been on this board in about 9 months..  why is the name Pinnacle still even coming up???  I though that shlt was put to bed when Zeek scummed out.... Damn man..  let it die


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 26, 2014)

Santaklaus said:


> I haven't been on this board in about 9 months..  why is the name Pinnacle still even coming up???  I though that shlt was put to bed when Zeek scummed out.... Damn man..  let it die



Santa brother! Nice to see ya back! Pinnacle died and so did ole man Z if you didnt know.
What ashame, I was hopin to get " an few extras" this year. Lmfao! Suck my ass...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2014)

tillacle is still around?


----------

